# New



## hello- (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello,

My wife and I have been married for 14 years.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, have you got your 15th anniversary party planned? Or is that not your thing. Talk to us.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi. Congrats.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. Hopefully things are good for you and your wife?


----------

